# A rare moment to get away for my other passion...fishing.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Off out fishing tomorrow...first time since last year. Pics of how I get on tomorrow...unless I blank, that is.... :nono:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

You be careful now, make sure you've packed all the tackle...










:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@WRENCH....sorry, I should have explained...a 'blank' means I didn't catch anything and had a wasted day. Therefore there won't be any pics of fish...the venue, maybe, but no fish. Thankfully, where I'm going, the fish literally crawl up the line.



Karrusel said:


> You be careful now, make sure you've packed all the tackle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're not far out there, Alan... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @WRENCH....sorry, I should have explained...a 'blank' means I didn't catch anything and had a wasted day. Therefore there won't be any pics of fish...the venue, maybe, but no fish. Thankfully, where I'm going, the fish literally crawl up the line.


 Well, I used to fish just up from here in my school holidays,










being used to Salmon and Trout, I couldn't get my head round huge fishing poles, monstrous tackle boxes, light lines and small fish ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Well, I used to fish just up from here in my school holidays,
> 
> 
> 
> being used to Salmon and Trout, I couldn't get my head round huge fishing poles, monstrous tackle boxes, light lines and small fish ? :laughing2dw:


 These days, I travel light...carbon rod and reel, lightweight chair etc. None of that waving a fly rod around like a demented orchestra conductor like the 'drey fley' ponces.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> These days, I travel light...carbon rod and reel, lightweight chair etc. None of that waving a fly rod around like a demented orchestra conductor like the 'drey fley' ponces.


 I gave all that up years ago. Better just to go for a look.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> I gave all that up years ago. Better just to go for a look.


 Were you in a microlite when you took that?

Looks beautiful though. Where is it?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm just getting my hand back in, ready for when I retire next year.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Looks﻿﻿ beautiful ﻿though. Whe﻿re is it?﻿


 Loch Earn.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm just getting my hand back in


 :hmmm9uh:

Fishing for what ?










Hope your hands are washed before preparing dinner...

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> You be careful now, make sure you've packed all the tackle...
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 I used to take my pal along to a local loch to go out fishing in one of these,










he could get his wheelchair secured, and flyfish, which was his great passion. Just a mini landing craft, but made a huge difference to someone's quality of life. :yes:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> :hmmm9uh:
> 
> Fishing for what ?
> 
> ...


 Just having a rummage around for the sandwich filler. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> :hmmm9uh:
> 
> Fishing for what ?
> 
> ...


 I have someone to do that for me..... :yes:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I have someone to do that *to *me..... :yes:


 Fixed that for you matey!! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Not a bad day at Finch Farm Fishery. Arrived at 7.00am and fished until 1.00pm. Lovely day, but I think the hot weather for the last 6 weeks or so has made the fish lethargic. While I was able to get the swim full of fish, they were wary of hookbaits, and I had to fish really fine to get a bite. The fishery owner commented that the heat had put the fish off a bit. However, I had a good mornings sport, about 20 fish in all, including common carp, mirror carp, roach, bream, tench and goldfish. All were returned unharmed straight away.

The swim. In the second pic is the aerator that is used to add oxygen to the water on really hot days. It wasn't working today.



















All set up and ready to go. I had this rod custom built over 40 years ago...one of the first carbon fibre rods.



















Various fish from the catch. Common carp.










Mirror carp.










Roach.










Bream.










Goldfish.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Some nice fish caught there . Look's like you had a fairly good day (considering the hot weather) . I like to fish the local rivers when I can , the most local being the river Don nr Doncaster , it holds some fantastic Barbel and Chub . A may start to fish some still waters again in the autumn . Happy you enjoyed your day .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Tazmo61 said:


> Some nice fish caught there . Look's like you had a fairly good day (considering the hot weather) . I like to fish the local rivers when I can , the most local being the river Don nr Doncaster , it holds some fantastic Barbel and Chub . A may start to fish some still waters again in the autumn . Happy you enjoyed your day .


 I love river fishing, but sadly, nearly all the beats here are owned by clubs or syndicates, so I don't get to do much now. When I was Captain of Marlow Angling club, we were spoilt for choice with stretches on the Thames, Thame and Loddon. My favourite method is trotting a stick float under far bank trees for roach and chub. When I moved to Berkshire, I joined the Twyford Angling club with stretches on the Loddon and Kennet, which hold superb heads of barbel and chub. Sadly, the price of membership became too much for only a couple of visits a year while the family were growing up and these days I visit day ticket waters as today. Perhaps next year when I retire and have more time, I'll think about joining a club again and get back to some river fishing.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I have someone to do that for me


 Sorry Roger, i'm not sure if you mean they prepare dinner for you, or........you bend over in front of them and they put a long blue glove on. You left it a bit ambiguous, and I wasn't sure what you meant so i'm asking for clarification. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RSR934 said:


> Sorry Roger, i'm not sure if you mean they prepare dinner for you, or........you bend over in front of them and they put a long blue glove on. You left it a bit ambiguous, and I wasn't sure what you meant so i'm asking for clarification. :thumbsup:


 Sorry...I meant I have someone who prepares dinner for me (rather like @Karrusel's factotum)...definitely not the other. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Roger the Dodger when you retire get adventurous.



















I'm sure if you PM @mach 0.0013137 he'll surface and offer you a ship's biscuit.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> Loch Earn.


 A truly beautiful place, we drive along it sometimes on the way to Crieff. I gather the mirror man went missing for a time but is now back :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The bankside vegetation looks a bit sparse...not much to conceal yourself behind. :hmmm9uh:


----------

